# hello, new member, starting a closet shelving business



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

...and nevermind what your competition is charging for their services.

What makes you think they know what they're doing?

Do what works for you and your business.

And most of all, good luck!


----------



## farrellpainting (Feb 24, 2007)

ShelfGuy, I had the same mentality as you when I fist opened my biz. I had this mystical "ironclad" idea that, oh I make 12/hr working for a guy that charges 22/hr, so I can just buy a truck and some equipment and charge 20/hr workin for myself and I'll be bringin home $3200/month:no: Well I quickly learned that this is most definitely NOT the case!

I had my #'s of of overhead all calculated as you say you do, but again:no: 

I'm just breakin into my 2nd year of biz and I now know that IT is a business, and I am not a painter anymore!

My best advice to you from what you posted is to start out with a worker(half your time is eatin up by biz stuff), advertise, and think of it as a business with the DISTANT future in mind!Even $4000/month you'll find is NOT worth the efforts of running a biz!Create your biz plan for how many years you want to be in the game, and what you have to make to retire at a decent age. It might make you sh*t your pants and make wonder why/how any one does this!


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

> And don't think you'll just raise prices 'after I make my name'
> You 'made your name' by being cheap
> And cheapo customers won't all of a sudden pay more because you 'have a name'...it's hot potato time


Pay close attention to this piece of advice.....unless you want to start over finding new clientèle from scratch that is. Not only will you loose the cheap clients but also their referrals. 

I have been there - done that in the beginning and the clients got real nasty....even when I explained that I was not charging enough starting out and going broke. They didn't care and some even asked why contractors aways started ripping people off after being in business for a while. :furious: 

It was a mess and took a quite a while to recover.


----------



## shelf guy (Mar 18, 2007)

slickshift said:


> You can become a Closetmaid dealer for much less
> I'm one and it's a very small part of my business
> Yes, there are still minimums (more like packages actually), but that's got to be part of the plan too


 
im actually in the process of becoming a closetmaid dealer. since my original post ive met with a regional sales rep. the prices i will get that way will greatly enhace my profitability. i have more than enough $ to cover thier minimum order. really looking foward to doing business with them! 

everyone else, thanks for the advice!!! i have been researching and studying non stop since my original post. im still moving foward with my business plan, and have actually aquired more starting capital. cant wait to get the ball rolling.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Keep us posted on how you make out.


----------



## THE HOUSE DR. (Mar 4, 2007)

Shelf Guy... Sorry bout the double post


----------



## THE HOUSE DR. (Mar 4, 2007)

Shelf Guy... This is my little slogan on my marketing material that I borrowed from a very wise man years ago... 

*IF YOU WERE HAVING A HEART TRANSPLANT......*
*WOULD YOU TAKE THE LOWEST BID? *

This really gets the customer looking at quality and craftsmanship, instead of the bottom line. As previous posts have impressed, if you get a rep for being the cheapest, its hard to raise your prices after you figure out your not making it. GOOD LUCK:thumbsup:

*"*IF YOU WERE HAVING A HEART TRANSPLANT.... WOULD YOU TAKE THE LOWEST BID?"


----------



## Mater (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey pressure pros has some great advice:thumbsup: . I've thought about breaking out on my own, then I look at ALL the overhead etc. etc. etc. that goes along with biz, as well as the calls, marketing, time eaten up just job to job, all of those things that happen, because we don't live in static time. ie: I get done with one job and immediately start with another:no: . There's travel time, money to make sure is paid, like someone stated before, some capital to keep you until that first payment comes in, and then some until the last payment comes after last inspection etc. I just know the guys would rather be the iron that grates and strips you of any "false pretense" so that you will be sharper iron when step into your business. And what is sharper iron? A sword. It sounds like you have much talent and skill: 

DON'T UNDERBID YOURSELF

DON'T UNDERBID YOURSELF

DON'T UNDERBID YOURSELF

DON'T UNDERBID YOURSELF

DON'T UNDERBID YOURSELF:thumbup: !

Have fun:thumbsup:


----------



## shelf guy (Mar 18, 2007)

Mater said:


> Hey pressure pros has some great advice:thumbsup: . I've thought about breaking out on my own, then I look at ALL the overhead etc. etc. etc. that goes along with biz, as well as the calls, marketing, time eaten up just job to job, all of those things that happen, because we don't live in static time. ie: I get done with one job and immediately start with another:no: . There's travel time, money to make sure is paid, like someone stated before, some capital to keep you until that first payment comes in, and then some until the last payment comes after last inspection etc. I just know the guys would rather be the iron that grates and strips you of any "false pretense" so that you will be sharper iron when step into your business. And what is sharper iron? A sword. It sounds like you have much talent and skill:
> 
> DON'T UNDERBID YOURSELF
> 
> ...


thanks guys. im not lowballing dont worry LOL

thanks


----------



## win4win (Jan 31, 2007)

Ever work for Darby or Monroe Kut?


If you are interested in traveling and doing some multi family work shoot me a message.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

> Ever work for Darby ..


Any connection to Darby Doors?


----------



## shelf guy (Mar 18, 2007)

win4win said:


> Ever work for Darby or Monroe Kut?
> 
> 
> If you are interested in traveling and doing some multi family work shoot me a message.


Your PMs are turned off, Pm me and we can talk, i used to do quite a bit of work on the coast around destin. :thumbup:


----------



## win4win (Jan 31, 2007)

boman47k said:


> Any connection to Darby Doors?


 
Yes.....RG Darby and Total Trim.


----------



## win4win (Jan 31, 2007)

shelf guy said:


> Your PMs are turned off, Pm me and we can talk, i used to do quite a bit of work on the coast around destin. :thumbup:


 
Not sure what is up with PMs......must not be enabled.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

win4win said:


> Yes.....RG Darby and Total Trim.


 
We have a Darby Doors here in Florence, Alabama. Just wondering if it is the same company.


----------



## rpbgg (Jan 8, 2008)

*hey...*

Shelf Guy, please send me an e-mail.....I'd like to chat with you about how your business is going. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------

